# 

## Baba_Budowniczy

Hej, mam nadzieję, że pomożecie  :wink: )

Mam obecnie dom pomalowany farbami PARA, lateksowymi. Niby najwyższa półka, ale jest "ale". W przypadku intensywnych kolorów (najbardziej fioletu) w miejscach, w których było coś szpachlowane, czy są jakieś bruzdy, biegną przewody, prowadzone były w ścianie rurki od co i dziura została zagipsowana czy po prostu zamaskowana dziurka po byłym gwoździu "wyłazi" ciemniejszy pigment na granicy miejsca szpachlowanego i ściany właściwej. Po przemalowaniu za jakiś czas plama znowu "wyłazi". Ściany były malowane przez fachowców, na pewno zgodnie ze sztuką.

Rozmawiałam z dostawcą farby - podobno tak może być w przypadku niektórych kolorów (szczególnie ponoć fiolety i wszystko na bazie czerwieni) i farb lateksowych półmatowych. Przyczyną może być też fakt, że farbę dowieźli nam w okresie największych mrozów (malowaliśmy ponad rok temu) - kilka razy transport był opóźniany z powodu niskich temperatur... 

Niestety dla sprawy, fiolet jest nie do ruszenia z pokoju córy  :wink: 

Ale na wszelki wypadek chyba przy kolejnym malowaniu użyję farb innego typu niż lateksowe. Podobno przy dobrej jakości farbach akrylowych takie cuda nie występują. Prawda czy marketing? Niby człowiek z którym rozmawiałam sprzedaje oba rodzaje farb. 
Przed ostatnim remontem mieliśmy też lateks - STO - takie efekty nie wystąpiły. Tylko, ze wtedy nie mieliśmy nic w fiolecie, także trudno mi stwierdzić na 100%. Z tego co wiem, raczej jako kolejna warstwa na farby lateksowe też powinna "pójść" farba lateksowa. Czy jeśli będę chciała zmienić rodzaj farby, trzeba będzie zdrapać wszystko do żywego?

Zastanawiam sie na maźnięciem upierdliwych plam farbą w stylu Renostyl - podobno dobrze sobie radzi z takimi rzeczami. szczerze mówiąc remont mi się nie uśmiecha, ale wrodzony perfekcjonizm nie pozwala mi "polubić" tych plam i mnie złoszczą...

Dzięki z góry za podpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## jar.os

ja stosuję zasadę że jak już jest lateks to na wierzch też musi iść lateks , parę razy ostrzej sie nadziałem malując akryl na lateks

----------


## coulignon

tytlko że problem polega na tym że "lateks" jest nazwą zwyczajową i bardzo często oznacza np farbe akrylową. Taka specyfika rynku gdzie w pewnym momencia nazwa lateks była bardziej nośna niz akryl. Kup dobra farbę (mi bardzo podobają się farby Beckersa), przjedź scianę delikatnie papierem 120 i pomaluj. Nic nie powinno się stać.

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

To jest na pewno lateks - nawet po otwarciu farby która jakiś czas stała widać taką charakterystyczną błonkę? skorupkę? - w każdym razie akryl to na pewno nie jest.

Pytałam o ten renostyl - specjalnie dużego remontu robić mi się nie chce, wolałabym dopieścić miejscowo. Czy ktoś miał doświadczenia z robieniem poprawek tą farbą renowacyjną (albo jakąś inną)? I może jeszcze z udziałem farby lateksowej?

Robotnicy próbowali z gruntowaniem - ale też bez sensu, bo farba w zagruntowanym miejscu ma deczko inny kolor, a ten pigment i tak wyłazi. Czyli  zamiast poprawić można tą metodą tylko jeszcze bardziej nabroić. Dlatego do głowy przyszedł mi zupełnie inny rodzaj farb, tylko to wygląda na masakrę w postaci drapania ścian do tynku. Jak już mówiłam - rezygnacja z "kłopotliwego" koloru jest problematyczna...

Pogrzebałam troszkę po necie - okazało sie, że takie problemy z farbami lateksowymi i intensywnymi kolorami miały też inne osoby, także może to jednak nie wpływ przemrożenia farby, tylko jakiś szerszej natury problem.

----------


## panicz

Możesz użyć farbę renowacyjną w tych miejscach. Przed malowaniem proponowałbym zagruntować całość dobrą farbą gruntującą, podkładem (praktycznie każdy producent farb ma takowe). Po pierwsze taki podkład złagodzi odcień (w Twoim przypadku fiolet), dzięki temu przyszła farba będzie lepiej kryć, po drugie odpowiednio przygotuje podłoże, tzn:farby gruntujące lepiej przylegają do powierzchni, wyrównują chłonność (choć przy farbie lateksowej niewielkie ma to znaczenie). 
Nie widzę przeszkód by po odpowiednim przygotowaniu malować farbą akrylową.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Dzięki  :smile: 

Panicz - podciągnę Cię jeszcze za język, bo widzę że to Twoja działka. Czy moje dociekania odnośnie wiązania kłopotów z pigmentem z rodzajem farb idą w dobrym kierunku? Spotkałeś się może z takim zjawiskiem? Czy raczej jest to kwestia "urody" fioletów niezależnie od rodzaju użytych farb?

----------


## panicz

Wszelkie fiolety, borda, czerwienie to ciężkie farby w malowaniu. Zdarza się że wychodzi czasem ciemniejszy pigment (kwestia drobnego zanieczyszczenia ściany,np. kremem do rąk lub jak w Twoim wypadku jakiegoś bliżej nieokreślonego "gryzienia" się  farby z gipsem). Czasem jest tak że po skaleczeniu starego tynku w starym domu (przeróbki elektryczne i podobne) i zaszpachlowaniu potrafią wychodzić różne plamy i to na każdym kolorze(częsty problem w pokojach w których pali się papierosy). Ja na takie coś używam czystego lateksu (ten sam którym lakieruje się tapety natryskowe) i po problemie. Później na całość farba gruntująca i właściwy kolor. Jeśli koniecznie chcesz intensywne kolory polecam farby magnat. Ostatnio malowałem ciemnym szarym (prawie czerń) i bez większego wysiłku pokryło jednokrotne malowanie.

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Ten lateks w płynie to dla mnie nowość. Czy byłby lepszym rozwiązaniem od farby renowacyjnej? Czy ma go w ofercie każda dobra firma chemii budowlanej, czy też powinnam szukać czegoś konkretnego?

U nas palenie odpada w 100% - gościom też nie pozwalamy. Także to chyba faktyczne "zła chemia" gipsu szpachlowego i farby. Co ciekawsze - tynki też mamy gipsowe (Knauff), także aż takiej gigantycznej różnicy dla farby nie powinno być.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## panicz

Połóż kilka warstw farby renowacyjnej, powinno pomóc. Lateksu nie kupisz od tak, dystrybucją zajmują się przeważnie przedstawiciele producentów tapet natryskowych. Fajna rzecz taki lateks, po rozrobieniu z wodą wychodzi świetny grunt. Po nałożeniu na ścianę już pomalowaną lub na tynk dekoracyjny, służy jako lakier odporny praktycznie na wszystko (powyżej dwóch warstw nadaje mocnego połysku). Niecałe pół szklanki lateksu wystarczy by z taniutkiej Jedynki  :smile:  zrobić dobrą farbę lateksową odporną na szorowanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Eee, no jak jest do kupienia, to kupię  :wink: 

Szkoda że nie wiedziałam wczesniej - mam troszkę tynków dekoracyjnych, które czasem trzeba z lekką drżączką LECIUTKO oczyścić z racji plastycznych ciągotek młodzieży  :wink:  Taki impregnat i możliwość zmywania tego rodzaju powierzchni jest super, także jeśli pozwolisz - skopiuje Twój pomysł ale nie będę o nim za głośno opowiadać  :wink: 

Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedź.

----------


## elmarc

Witam! Mała przestroga dla czytających te rady, otóż farby lateksowe nie nadają się na pierwsze malowanie ze względu na wysoką zawartość żywic akrylowych w nich zawartych, są one zbyt "tłuste" tak jak napisał kolega należy wszelkie przeróbki przemalować farbą podkładową wyrównującą chłonność podłoża ( caparol, kabe) są to grunty wypełnione które w przypadku firmy caparol są wstępnie barwione. Problem tych przebarwień występuje pomiędzy reakcją chemiczną ( prawdopodobnie) gipsu budowlanego - ze względu na jego specyfikę- z farbą. Jak do tej pory z takimi mankamentami  u porywaliśmy się za pomocą bądź to gruntów lub wyżej wymienionych podkładów i uzyskiwaliśmy idealna  równość kolorystyczną powłoki. W tym miejscu mogę szczególnie polecić nowy podkład firmy kabe "Aqualit" ze względu na jego skład chemiczny bowiem jest to farba krzemianowa (potasowe szkło wodne) o bardzo wysokiej dyfuzyjności oraz szczególnie zalecana do pierwszego malowania. Pozdrawiam Marcin Drewniak www.elmarc-remonty.pl

----------


## wowa50

Pomocy!!!!
Malowałem pomieszczenie w starej kamienicy.Sciany umyłem i zagruntowałem a na następny dzień prawie wszystko popękało i spada wielkim i płatami.
Już w trakcie malowania w niektórych miejscach zaczęło pękać więc musiałem zdrapać szpachlą i zagipsować (pod farbą jest gipsowana ściana)
Co teraz robić???? wszystko zdzierać,gruntować raz jeszcze? malowałem farbą kabe
Proszę o szybką podpowiedź....

----------


## wowa50

Nooo...umyłem i suchą ścianę zagruntowałem- dopiero w czasie malowania zaczęlo pękać miejscami i płaty farby łapały sie wałka,zacząłem malować pędzlem i jakoś umęczyłem...a na następny dzień mnóstwo pęknięć....
Więc dzisiaj zdrapałem całą ścianę(bo głównie pękało na ścianie zęwnętrznej) zmieszałem grunt z Atlasu z farbą kabe i przeleciałem pędzlem,jak wyschło to jeszcze raz gęstą kabe...i trzyma... :roll eyes:

----------

